# Sheeeed huntin!



## Bonecrusher86 (Dec 7, 2012)

I need to! My neighbor walks the woods behind our house and finds sheds all the time lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

you guys are lucky it is so rare to find sheds where I live


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Found a megagiant shed today!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Went on some public land Yesturday for a couple opf hours and found 7 dead deer..........no sheds yet


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Aint found CRAP excpet for an old No Trespassing sign from my Gramp's old farm....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Found some more


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

ok 831 how do you find so many lol.


----------



## VolArcher18 (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay since I'm the Rookie, what's a shed?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Found this while shed hunting today.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im goin out shed huntin tomorrow!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I walked 8 miles today and didnt find any.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

walked 5 miles worth of trails and didnt find jack crap!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> walked 5 miles worth of trails and didnt find jack crap!


Quit your b****ing!!! :lol:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've found 34 dead ones and 6 sheds


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i found my first shed ever today it scored 66 6/8 not to bad for a first haha


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> i found my first shed ever today it scored 66 6/8 not to bad for a first haha


Sweet! Thats a bigg'n!!! Got pics?


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

66 4/8 as my first shed


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> 66 4/8 as my first shed
> View attachment 1608776


What a bruiser.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> What a bruiser.


had him at 100-150 yds last day of season


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

You shoulda had a Hoyt, you cuda smoked him!!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> You shoulda had a Hoyt, you cuda smoked him!!


haha real funny lol i couldnt hit it if it were 20yds lol


----------



## mathewsulmx (Apr 3, 2010)

Still got about a 1 1/2 feet of snow in wisconsin where im at..found three on my cousins land while racing sleds


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've found 67 so far this year.


----------



## Tman31 (Apr 10, 2013)

Only found 1 so far this year, still two feet of snow in most areas.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im just about done. I have 70 sheds this year with my best day being 24 sheds in 4 hours.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have 81 now


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Monster bucks7 said:


> Im just about done. I have 70 sheds this year with my best day being 24 sheds in 4 hours.


Wow! My best day is 11 sheds


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

76 sheds for me so far.


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

81 sheds for me. I have one spot left to hit again and then im done til next year.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

106 for me, i have 3 more places to go this year.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well i ended up with 114 so far this year.


----------

